# BFI - Motor Mounts for your MK2 Audi TT, TTS & TTRS



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​
Prevent excessive engine movement with these upgraded engine mounts. Even new factory mounts are not up to the task of handling the increased power from even lightly modified engines (software) and often they start to fail within less than 10k miles. Our billet and polyurethane replacement engine mounts will keep your motor firmly planted in place and help you transfer as much power to the ground as possible, while also improving shifting. Their durable materials and construction will also ensure that they will hold up far better than OEM engine mounts can.

*STAGE 1:* With its 70a durometer bushings are geared towards the spirited enthusiast who wants better control over motor movement without the sacrifice of excessive vibrations. This are the best choice for daily-driven vehicles and are recommended for majority of our customers.

*STAGE 2:* With its 85a durometer bushings are for the enthusiast who is looking for maximum performance from his motor mounts - great for heavily modified street cars and track cars. Expect a noticeable increase in noise, vibration and harshness when adding Stage 2 mounts to your vehicle.


To see our entire portfolio of MK2 TT engine mounts, 

Please post here, PM, or email us at: [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

A side by side comparison of just exactly what motor mounts will do for your car. 
As you can see the left frame, the engine is equipped with stock engine mounts which allows for an extreme amount of movement and energy loss. 
This equates to wasted horsepower and an uncomfortable, disconnected driving experience. 
The frame on the right, the engine is equipped with our Black Forest Industries Stage 2 Engine Mounts which holds the engine firmly in place allowing it do it's job - making horsepower and putting a smile on your face.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@_ccrline with the BFI Stage 2 mounts in his CC!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Spotted our Stage 1 engine mounts in this amazingly clean MK1 Scirocco at H2Oi this year.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

One of our customers bought themselves a set of Stage 1 Motor Mounts for his MK7 GTI!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Throwback Thursday! Going through our old files and found our old PVW print ads. 

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@garrettleeharvey showing what 75k miles can do to OEM mounts in a MK5.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@josh_mk6gli with our Stage 1 engine mounts in his GLI.


----------



## PRP98svt (Oct 14, 2009)

These have been unavailable for a while now - why keep refreshing this thread?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

PRP98svt said:


> These have been unavailable for a while now - why keep refreshing this thread?


The only ones that are currently unavailable are the TTRS, and even those are currently in production.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@r32.4275 got his Stage 2 mounts custom finished and they look awesome!


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Is there an install DIY on these? I'm curious to see how involved these are to install. Thx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Optical TDI said:


> Is there an install DIY on these? I'm curious to see how involved these are to install. Thx.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would also like to know if easy or hard to change these. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

We do not currently have a DIY for these, but they are a job that can be done by an enthusiast over a weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@tylerssimons with the Stage 2 mounts in his MK4!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Our friends over at Orchid Euro are using our Stage .5 Polyurethane Motor Mount Complete Kit in their MK3 Harlequin! Here's an awesome picture of them tearing it up on the Nurburgring the other day!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Using a 2006 Audi A3 with 120,000 miles on the clock, we did a before and after comparison of just how well our BFI Stage 1 Motor Mounts keep your engine in place. As you can see the old stock mounts on the left allow the engine to move substantially, which robs you of horsepower, as well as making for horrible shifting.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Any comparison videos with mounts that aren't worn out?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Any comparison videos with mounts that aren't worn out?


No, the only comparison videos that we have are with worn out factory mounts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@_firedownbelow_ showing off his Stage 1 MK7 mounts at VAG Fair 2016.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@smilemotorsport installed our Stage 2 mounts in a TTRS recently!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Sam Dobbin's GTI RS project car is running our Stage 1 motor mounts!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

A little big turbo 1.8t action from @nugsgti, featuring our Stage 2 engine mounts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@vietster80 has our Stage 1 mounts in his MK7 Golf R!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@stero1d_cc is stoked to get his new Stage 1 mounts for his CC!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Don't know what to get that special someone for the holidays? Get them a gift certificate to our web store so they can choose! Available in denominations from $20-$700. 

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

The New Year is upon us and we want to help you with your resolution to get your project finished in 2017. To make things easier for you we’ve dropped prices on select parts by up to 17% on our webstore. In addition to that we’ve added discounts on some of our other more popular parts lines. So put that holiday money to good use and and pick up some of the parts you didn’t get at an even better price. This will be the last chance to save for quite some time, so don’t miss out!


----------

